
Software developers prioritize happiness over high salary - rohamg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/valleyvoices/2017/02/09/developers-dont-care-how-much-you-pay-them/
======
owebmaster
And the rule number 1 is that you don't get happy developers with crappy
salaries.

------
draw_down
Be careful or you'll end up with neither :)

